# [gelöst] digikam und mariadb - fehlerhafte digikamthumbnails

## uhai

Beim Start von digikam bekomme ich immer diesen Fehler:

```
Fehlermeldung: Die Datenbank ist ungültig: Die Einstellung „DBThumbnailsVersion“ ist nicht vorhanden. Die aktuelle Version des Datenbankschemas kann daher nicht überprüft werden. Versuchen Sie bitte mit einer leeren Datenbank neu zu starten. 
```

Ich habe digikam mit mysql-Server laufen, aber nur eine Datenbank angelegt.

```
media-gfx/digikam

     Installed versions:  3.5.0(4)^t(14:39:33 13.10.2013)(addressbook doc gphoto2 handbook mysql semantic-desktop themedesigner thumbnails video -aqua -debug LINGUAS="de -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fo -fr -fy -ga -gl -ha -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -ko -ku -lb -lo -lt -lv -mi -mk -mn -ms -mt -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -nso -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -te -tg -th -tr -tt -uk -uz -uz@cyrillic -ven -vi -wa -xh -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW -zu")
```

```
virtual/mysql

     Installed versions:  5.5(18:30:38 23.11.2013)(embedded -minimal -static)
```

```
dev-db/mariadb

     Available versions:  [M]~5.1.67 ~5.2.14 ~5.3.12 (~)5.5.32 {big-tables cluster +community debug embedded extraengine jemalloc latin1 libevent max-idx-128 minimal oqgraph pam pbxt +perl profiling selinux sphinx ssl static systemtap tcmalloc test}

     Installed versions:  5.5.32(18:30:12 23.11.2013)(community embedded pam perl ssl -cluster -debug -extraengine -jemalloc -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -oqgraph -pbxt -profiling -selinux -sphinx -static -systemtap -tcmalloc -test)
```

Muss ich die Datenbank jetzt trennen? Falls ja, wie? Oder ist das dieser Fehler? Das habe ich auch nicht ganz verstanden  :Sad: ...

Funktioniert es, wenn ich das Migrationstool von SQLite auf MYSQL nochmal laufen lasse? Ich habe ca. 54k Bilder in digikam und möchte das nicht in den Sand setzen....

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Mon Dec 23, 2013 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

Bei jedem start von digikam sind meine Vorschaubilder weg. Da die Erstellung von 50k Vorschaubildern dauert... hätte ich doch gerne eine funktionierende Lösung.

Wie kann ich die Datenbank in mariadb sichern? Ich würde dann eine neue Datenbank erstellen und versuchen, die Daten rüberzuschaufeln...

Besser intern mit backup und restore oder mit mysqldump? Macht check und repair Sinn?

Kennt sich damit jemand aus?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Schiefgegangen...

Das war der Plan:

- Mysql zurück auf SQlite stellen

- neue SQLite -Datenbank erstellen

- Daten migrieren von MYSQL in SQLite

Die Datenbankverbindung klappt, aber danach passiert nichts....

In mariadb sind die Tabellen noch da, aber die MYSQL-Verbindung akzeptiert digikam auch nicht mehr.

uhai

----------

## uhai

gelöst!!   :Very Happy: 

War ein Problem des digikam.-Users. Offensichtlich hat er keine ausreichenden Rechte bekommen. ich habe den User gelöscht, die zweite Datenbank für die thumnails angelegt und den user mit etwas umfangreicheren Rechten neu angelegt. Seitdem funktioniert das....

Schöne Feiertage Euch allen!!

uhai

----------

